

 Would you use this? A keyboard-friendly, social checklist app - nonrecursive
http://checklisthub.com

======
jollyjerry
I really like the idea of a keyboard friendly task app. Here's some feedback.
Hope it helps:

* signup didn't work for me. When I submitted the form, it just took me to the signup form again. EDIT: I think it's because the username I wanted was already taken, but there was no error message telling me this.

* login link didn't take me anywhere

* It'd be nice if '?' brought up a list of keyboard shortcuts - similar to what google apps does

* It'd be nice if shortcuts could be customized

* A call to action in the anonymous list to signup to save the list makes sense

* jumping between the list, settings, and sharing tab with keyboard - maybe control-shift-1, 2, 3

* the UI is slick and simple. I love it.

* how do I delete a list?

* can there be labels / colors?

* will there be an API to access my lists?

* make links in tasks clickable

~~~
nonrecursive
Dang, thanks for all the feedback! A lot of this I can easily incorporate,
which is great.

* To delete a list, click on the trash button in the upper right.

* Right now you can hit left/right to jump between the tabs, but that's not ideal as the hotkeys don't work when a form field has focus

* I'll probably add labels or colors pretty soon. Personally, I don't use them but I know that a lot of people go crazy with that stuff. Just need to figure out how to do the UI

* Eventually there will be an API.

------
kittxkat
Very useful. Some things I noticed:

\- Very fast site, props! Plus I really like the minimal design. Keep it that
simple!

\- Vim key bindings would be awesome (j/k for up/down).

\- I'd expected than if I hit enter, but would type no text into it and "exit"
with escape, the entry wouldn't get saved (as it stores no content). Instead
there's just a blank line.

\- When I am writing a new task and unintentionally hit enter, instead of the
entry getting saved it moves to a new, blank task. You might wanna reconsider
this behavior.

\- Please think about international users, on my Swiss-German keyboard, the z
and y keys (indent) are not next to each other (Y is left of my X on my
layout). Consider adding an alternative like ">" to indent "<" to outdent or
so.

\- The other key bindings are very convenient and go easy and naturally.

\- I deselected the "tweet this"/"like this" in the Settings, yet they still
show up?

Overall: convinced. You just got a new user. But pleeeease, add the two vim
keys and you would have one happier user. :-)

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback! It's very useful.

A couple things: when you exit from a blank line, the blank line is saved
because some people might prefer to keep a blank line. I can see that it's
surprising, but hopefully it's easy to get used to.

When you unintentionally hit enter, does your entry get saved in addition to
moving to a new, blank task? The reason why enter moves to a new task is that
it allows you to quickly enter one item after another

I'll look into the tweet this / like this issue.

Thanks again!

------
jwhitlark
That's pretty nice. My feedback:

* I use Conkeror (firefox with emacs keybindings), so the Esc key doesn't work right for the app. Probably some way around that, either with a custom page mode, or whatever.

* I'd want the ability to export my checklists.

* The biggest feature I've not been able to find in a checklist app is a) logging of completion, with b) new every X (day, click, week) checklists from a template. The old one should be logged for reference, but considered closed when a new one is created. That way, your (say) morning list is fresh each day, regardless of the state of yesterday's, without any extra step on your part.

I'm not saying you should add these features, I don't know how well they would
fit with what you're trying to do, but that's what I'm looking for.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback. I've also wanted something like a daily checklist
that's fresh every day. This app doesn't do that automatically, but if you
clone a list it keeps all the items but unchecks them. In general, I'd like to
be able to nicely handle checklists which are used repeatedly.

------
easychris
I like it. I'm using Todoist currently for my simple todolist stuff but I
really would prefer more keyboard support there.

I'm organizing my todo list like this

== today

\- task 1

\- task 2

\- task 3

== tomorrow

\- task 4

\- task 5

== next week

\- task 6

\- task 7

etc because some blog article I read about Tadalist suggested this, and it
works fine for me. If you want to move e.g. task 2 + 3 into tomorrow, you
simply move tomorrow after task 1. I don't like to set up dedicated due dates
because most often you won't be able to comply with them anyway...moving stuff
into tomorrow / next week etc. is more simple.

Thus you maybe want to add the possibility to add descriptions (which you can
move like tasks).

The pricing of Todoist ( 29$/year) sounds reasonable to me.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback. I've been hesitant to add anything more than just
list items because they would add complexity both for the user and in my code.
However, adding descriptions or some other organizational element seems like
it could be useful. If I remember correctly, 37s allows you to add
organizational headers or breaks in backpack.

As for pricing, I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. For now I'm considering
just putting up a couple ads, though honestly I hate ads. The other option I'm
considering is some kind of freemium model. If I go the freemium route, I'll
probably give stripe a try.

~~~
jollyjerry
I think ads would be reasonable. Especially if they integrate with the design
and aren't all flashy and distracting. Another monetization strategy might be
to make the web version free, but charge for mobile apps. There could be free
ad-supported mobile versions as well.

Stripe is fantastic payment gateway to integrate with. I despise paypal, but
it wouldn't hurt to throw a paypal donate button up in the meantime either.

------
nonrecursive
I've been putting this together off and on in my spare time and would love any
feedback. I know there are already a ton of checklist apps out there. This one
does a couple things differently:

. It's very keyboard-friendly

. It's easy to copy checklists. For example, if you had a publicly readable
list of all the stuff you check on your car before going on a long trip, other
people could easily copy that list to their own "list of lists"

. Sharing is easy. You can share with individuals or make public lists

Anywho, I'm really the only person who's used this so far, so I'd love to get
some feedback

~~~
entropie
First request to anonymous list leads to an error msg. Second request took
ages (About 3,4 minutes). Just to let you know.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the heads up - the error should be fixed now. Looking at giving the
server more resources.

------
d135-1r43
It is great. Please not, that Z and X are not next to each other on a QWERTZ
keyboard. I'd suggest to double the shortcut of Z with Z and Y.

Next thing: The modifier keys do not work on my Apple Mac Book.

------
markokocic
It is keyboard friendly, but I still find google Tasks more intuitive
regarding keyboard usage. It just worked, without any explanations, at least
for me.

That being said, stripped down web version of org-mode would be a killer web
app for me.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback. I didn't know about google tasks, but now that I do
I'll give it a try. I've never tried org-mode. For some reason it seems
intimidating to me.

------
miles_matthias
I use Orchestra and as far as I know they don't use keyboard shortcuts. Wish
they did.

Nice work on this! I'd consider switching to it if it had a corresponding iOS
app to sync with.

------
iodave
Were the hotkeys designed for both Mac and Windows systems? I'm having a bit
of an issue with the hotkeys on a Mac.

~~~
nonrecursive
What browser are you using? I'm using a Mac too. Could you describe some of
your issues?

~~~
levicole
The ctrl+up and down are system wide keyboard shortcuts for lion by default.

Also, I would love vim keybindings.

~~~
nonrecursive
Ah ok, thanks for the heads up. You're also not the first person to ask for
vim keybindings - will add to my todo list

------
nyrulez
This looks great - but we shouldn't forget your competitor workflowy.com - the
grand daddy for this domain.

------
klobuczek
Nice and very useful application. Looking forward to an iOS client in the
future.

------
hotpockets
Cool. An undo funtion would be nice. Like if you accidentally delete an item.

~~~
nonrecursive
good point, thanks

------
nonrecursive
btw here's my dev checklist for the site:
<http://checklisthub.com/lists/4ef1d6af66a6a2000100000f>

~~~
jollyjerry
this would be really trick UX-wise, but it'd be cool if one could "follow"
updates of a list.

------
azolotov
Trying to access the URL produces a 500 error.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks, that's fixed now

